# Max height for cat furniture for kittens



## Cooper's mom (Jul 3, 2011)

New kitten mom here, is there a recommended height limit for cat furniture for kittens? I am trying to figure out what age it's safe to let my kitten ( currently 10-12 weeks) have one of those tall cat trees. I'm worried about him falling too far and getting hurt since he is so young. 

I bought him a short one and he really likes it.


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

We got our kittens a cat tree about 5 feet tall when they were around 15 weeks old and we were worried about the height too but they amazed us with the heights they could climb and jump off from. We initially had it in our bedroom by our bed so they could jump from the tree to the bed, but they were fine even if the bed weren't there.


----------



## Miss Callie Kitty (Jun 12, 2011)

Heh..heh...my little barn kitties scale the trees outside like they are nothing...up'n'down

They have some amazing balance and skill at this age.


----------



## Cooper's mom (Jul 3, 2011)

Oh thanks, I feel a little better about it now. I just want him to be safe. I think I'll give a few more weeks at least before I get a tall one.


----------



## Cooper's mom (Jul 3, 2011)

Miss Callie Kitty said:


> Heh..heh...my little barn kitties scale the trees outside like they are nothing...up'n'down
> 
> They have some amazing balance and skill at this age.


I have a floor lamp still wrapped in bubble wrap from moving, he scaled it and then tried to get up on top. Crazy cats. It's not even 5 feet tall though.


----------



## princessbear (May 19, 2011)

My cat tree is almost 6' tall. When I brought Boo and Bella home (Boo was 13 weeks) she scaled it without a problem almost immediately. At first, she used to try to scale down it - and did a pretty good job, until she saw the cabinet next to the tree and now she jumps down onto that and then to the floor. I was really surprised that she climbed it so easily - at first I thought she would hurt herself but I think climbing is instinctual with cats.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

When I went to meet Cali and Charlee, they were running up and down a cat tree that was at least 6 feet tall. And they were 9 weeks old.


----------



## Cooper's mom (Jul 3, 2011)

You guys have eased my mind on the tall cat trees.


----------

